# Crystal River Strainer - Carbondale Town Run



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

A strainer is jammed underneath the bridge that is immediately upstream from the fish hatchery. This is not the highway 133 bridge with the bike path next to it. River left under the bridge is choked off, river right may be open, but I'd look first before heading through on a quick town lap. Stay away from river right below the bridge along the hatchery fence, as new re-bar has emerged from the rip rap - guess I didn't get it all last year. A lot of wood moved down today, watch our for additional strainers at the RVR bridges and diversions above CRMS.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Not visible anymore - may have flushed, may be buried. I'd still stay clear of river left under the bridge. The Highway 133 bridge just upstream is collecting wood between the river right pylon and shore.


----------

